# Shrimp + Fish + Plant Tank



## TiKiLi (May 23, 2005)

Hi, I have just start my planted tanks abt 3 weeks ago. Here is the info:
- 30 litres
- 2 cm of flourite
- 5 cm of 3mm-sand
- 36W lights (15000K) - 10 hrs
- CO2 supply - 10 hrs
- Eheim 2026 filter
- pH is 7.5, KH is 9, GH is 14.
- 7 varieties of plant with drift wood (x1) and 3 x stone
- 4 x Otto (for cleaning up algae, doing a good job so far. No feeding required too.)
- 1 x Molly (for cleaning up the surface protein oil, doing a good job so far. No feeding required too.)

I want to have a mix of shrimp (cherry etc) and schooling-fish tank. But I am not sure about the compatibility of shrimp and fish, will they eat each other? Appreciate your precious advise. thanks

TiKiLi


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You will be safer keep Amanos and larger shrimp with fish than Cherrys. That said, many folks have success with various fish/shrimp combinations. Personally, I don't keep fish and shrimp together.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

A lot of people are looking for dwarf or micro rasboras (Exclamation Point rasboras, mosquito, and maculatas, etc). They don't get much bigger than the shrimp, if at all, and don't seem to be aggressive. But they aren't the easiest to find...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I finally found some Micro Rasboras (Boraras species) thanks to Thaerin! I was able to get some B. maculatus, B. brigattae and B. erythromicron for my shrimp tanks. 

These are great little fish for a shrimp tank as they get the same size as the shrimp and mostly stay in the upper levels of the tank. The erythromicron do swim near the bottom more than the others but mainly stay near the surface.

I think these guys may even be too small to eat shrimp fry!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Tiki... If you keep shrimp & fish together make sure that the fish are small and the shrimp cannot fit into their mouths. I personally keep Endlers, Dwarf Platy, White Clouds, SAE & Corys with a variety of shrimp including Cherry's.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I am having success keeping a red flame gourami ( was my gf's fish ) and sidthmunki loaches successfully with red cherries. Albeit the tank is filled with plants back to front and left to right.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

David, you have a good point... Make sure that the shrimp have plenty of hiding places to escape too, if needed, a heavily planted tank is very good. My shrimp also like rocks that are stacked together to create crevices they can get between.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

trenac said:


> David, you have a good point... Make sure that the shrimp have plenty of hiding places to escape too, if needed, a heavily planted tank is very good. My shrimp also like rocks that are stacked together to create crevices they can get between.


Thanks for mentioning crevices for the shrimp Trenac. Stacked rocks is a good idea. I will make some available for my shrimp.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plattykins said:


> Thanks for mentioning crevices for the shrimp Trenac. Stacked rocks is a good idea. I will make some available for my shrimp.


You are welcomed


----------

